# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  سؤال للاستاذ هيثم الفقي : ما المقصود بقضايا الاوقاف الاسلامية ؟

## السائلة

سؤال للاستاذ هيثم الفقي : ما المقصود بقضايا الاوقاف الاسلامية ؟

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
الرد على الأخت /السائلة :

قضايا الأوقاف الاسلامية 
هى هذا النوع من القضايا التى تختص بأوقاف المسلمين هذا لأنه هناك نوع آخر من الأوقاف لغير المسلمين قبطية(مسيحية) والتى أشارت اليها القوانين المصرية  التالية:
قانون رقم 48 لسنة 1946 بأحكام الوقف:-
مادة 7 : وقف غير المسلم صحيح ما لم يكن على جهة محرمة فى شريعته وفى الشريعة الاسلامية.
القانون رقم 264 لسنة 1960 :-
مادة 1: يستثنى من أحكام القانون رقم 152 لسنة1957 المشار اليه الأراضى الموقوفة على بطريرك وبطريركية الأقباط الأرذوكس والمطرانيات والأديرة والكنائس وجهات التعليم القبطية الأرذوكسية وجهات البر الأخرى المتعلقة بهم وذلك فيما لا يجاوز مائتى فدان لكل جهة من الجهات الموقوفة عليها ومائتى فدان من الأراضى البور.
مادة 2: تنشأ هيئة تسمى"هيئة أوقاف الأقباط الأرذوكس" تكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية , تتولى اختيار القدر المحدد فى المادة السابقة واستلام قيمة الأراضى المستبدلة.
وتحدد اختصاصات هذه الهيئة بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية.
والقانون رقم 80 لسنة 1971 بانشاء هيئة الأوقاف المصرية.
مادة 2: تختص الهيئة وحدها بادارة واستثمار أموال الأوقاف التالية:-
أولا: الأوقاف المنصوص عليها فى المادة 1 من القانون رقم 272 لسنة 1959 المشار اليه فيما عدا:-
أ‌. ....................................
ب‌. ...................................
ت‌. ..................................
ث‌. ..................................
ج‌. الأوقاف التى تشرف عليها هيئة أوقاف الأرثوذكس.

بالنسبة لأوقاف المسلمين :
فنباشر جميع الاجراءات القانونية وكيلا عن ذرية الواقف واذا انقرضت ذريته فوكيلا عن ذرية معاتيق الواقف  بعد اعداد جميع مستندات الوقف واستخراج جميع حججه الرسمية وذلك أمام جميع الجهات القانونية وكذلك أمام لجان القسمة بوزارة الأوقاف  وصولا الى شهر حق الارث وانهاء تلك الأوقاف وقسمة أعيان الأوقاف الأهلية سواء كانت عينية أو نقدية على جميع ذرية الواقف أو جميع ذرية معاتيق الواقف وذلك حسب الشروط العشرة التى شرطها الواقف ,
[/align]

----------

